# How to copy mp3 to ipod and get apps store icon



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

How do I copy mp3 to i-pod and make it play ?

I use I-tunes 10 software to try to transfer but not successful.


How is it done ?

I also need apps store icon for i-pod so can search, download and install apps. How do I get it on my i-pod ? It is not on my i-pod

Thanks.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

which ipod model do you have?


----------



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

I-pod model- A1213



sobeit said:


> which ipod model do you have?


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

to add mp3s to your library so you can sync with your itouch, one way is to have all the music files in one folder, open itunes, click on file, then click on add folder to library. Once added, all you have to do is to sync.

As far as the app store icon on your ipod, in itunes, get the itunes store app there, then sync your app with your itouch.


----------



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

I am using a different pc then before. When it sync, it will erase all the mp3 files
I put in from previous computer. Isn't there a way I could add a mp3 file on to the list without having to sync and wiping all the mp3 files currently on i-pod ? That is ridiculous !

Thanks.

QUOTE=sobeit;3550583]to add mp3s to your library so you can sync with your itouch, one way is to have all the music files in one folder, open itunes, click on file, then click on add folder to library. Once added, all you have to do is to sync.

As far as the app store icon on your ipod, in itunes, get the itunes store app there, then sync your app with your itouch.[/QUOTE]


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

since it is a new computer, it is considered a new library, as far as I know there is nothing you can do to stop the wiping.


----------



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

Can't I copy all the songs from i-pod to computer then back to i-pod with the
added news song ?

Thanks.



sobeit said:


> since it is a new computer, it is considered a new library, as far as I know there is nothing you can do to stop the wiping.


----------

